# glaciers of Colombia and South America (Andes mountains)



## higado9015 (Mar 13, 2009)

by the Global Warming, the glaciers in the mountains ANDES of South American countries are disappearing... (exept the glaciers of Argentina and Chile, because they are in non-tropical zone away from the eqator)

I will leave you a photos of these wonderful places... because possiblyin in 2070 we will not have it:

*glacier of Santa Isabel, Nevado del Ruiz... Colombia
*

































*Laguna glaciar, Bolivia*


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

blame the bush admin :jk:


----------

